# Hedgehogs and cameras?



## Hedgie_Love (Dec 25, 2012)

It being New Years pictures were being taken like mad and I had Dobby (my hedgie) in my room away from all the commotion of downstairs but I brought a camera up and took a picture of her without realizing the flash was on... my question is can the flash have permanently damaged her eyesight? She is 8 weeks old by the way and is very adjusted to her home as I have already had her for a couple of weeks. She did not seem to flinch or even become remotely frightened but I'm just a worry-wart


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

As many pictures as we take of our Hedgies, I'm thinking their eyes reaction to a camera flash is similiar to ours... got some bright spots there for a minute and you're fine as long as there isn't tequila and a wall involved.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

It'a a cute overload!  LizardGirl is VERY handy with a camera maybe she'll have a few pointers.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Love the hat! I use flash extensively since in Oregon the most of the year is dark and dreary.  Besides the typical shutter-flinching, none of mine seem phased by the flash, some even get excited and curious when the camera is out. I know some people in other species worry about flash damaging the eyes if you take pics during the first week of life (very young) but even then, I don't really worry. I've raised fancy mice for 4 years taking daily pictures from birth and none of my mice ever had any problems with it. Hedgies anyway have terrible eyesight and I don't think camera flash on a normal healthy hedgie is going to cause any problems.


----------



## Hedgie_Love (Dec 25, 2012)

THANKS! To everyone who gave me an answer I feel much better now


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I take a lot of pictures of my hedgie and some of them are with flash, if it's already dark outside. Never had any problems with it, he doesn't seem to care he doesn't flinch from the sound of the shutter either.


----------

